# Favorite Toys for 15-18 month old?



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Dd2 will be fourteen months at Christmas, and I am absolutely stumped as to what to get her.

I would like to get her at least one toy (thinking about squeaky shoes for her other present), but I have come to the conclusion that there are really only about five baby toys out there, and they are just reconfigured to look different by the manufacturers.

We already have a shape sorter and a stacker and a dolly and too many stuffed animals and blocks of several stripes.

Is there anything really awesome out there that I am missing? I prefer it to be wood, and not battery operated, since I am kinda at my noisy toy limit.

TIA!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Does she have anything to push around? We are getting our 18 month old this:

http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/1411/...p=c3E9cHVzaA==

Fabric balls were also a big hit with my 14 month old niece.
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=12417071
(I made three of my own from this pattern: http://dodropstudios.com/upload/free...structions.pdf They turned out awesome and took about 3 hours to do all three.)

Or even a bag - toddlers that age love putting things inside and taking them back out again. http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/22550...p=bTEyPTExNQ==

http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/14376...ags/Bag+Amelie

And don't forget the basic wooden chunky puzzles.
http://www.moolka.com/jzv/prod/12827...als?p=YzE9Mjk4


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with something to push! We have a lawn mower and a popper and they have been huge successes for months and months!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree with push toy!

I got dd a baby-doll stroller at a yardsale for $2. That is her favorite toy! (Couldn't leave the house w/o it today so she took it to gma's house w/her). She goes in circles wheeling that around. She always has something different in the stroller (apple, can of veggies, baby doll...whatever). You can get them at K/Walmart for $10.

Also:

crayons/pens/markers (w/supervision of course







)
a shopping cart instead of a stroller
an easel
a kitchen center, if you're up for the investment

Other than those mentioned? All of MY stuff--pots/pans, jewerly, clothes, make up, hair accessories, boxes, paper, etc









Good luck w/finding the perfect Christmas gift for your LO!


----------



## Dena (May 29, 2006)

Dd1 already has a kitchen center, which she very sweetly and generously shares with her baby sister. Along with most of the rest of her toys. She is such an incredible big sister!









And I forgot to mention we got her the Plan push cart for her first birthday. She adores it, and dh is planning on putting on higher sides when she gets older so it can be a dolly wagon.

I am glad to hear the fabric balls are a hit. We had considered those, or maybe some sensory balls. And a bag to fill and spill is also now on our short list.

Keep em coming...


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

I wish I had gotten a ball pit at that age! I might have been able to make dinner every once in a while







I am debating it for xmas but I feel like that would be too much because I am going hog wild this year.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

My parents fixed up my little rocking chair from my childhood and dd loves it so much. It's wooden and my mom put new fabric on the cushions. Dd gets in it and rocks for two seconds and gets out. Repeats over and over.
She also got another type of chair. It's a big stuffed kitty cat in the shape of a chair. Dd snuggles it, jumps on it, and lays on it. I had no idea these two chairs would be such a hit.
Sorry I can't figure out how to put a pictures up.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

not sure how much you want to spend but our kitchen helper (learning tower) is a lifesaver.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I would go with some gorgeous dollhouse..
she can start now and she will grow into it within next few years
any girl's dream toy and such a relief to keep her busy as you cook..
and such a developmentally friendly teaches family ties
and rules etc..

GORGEOUS DOLLHOUSES - CHILD'S SIZE

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2674087

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2384872

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3179646

WALK IN KITCHEN:

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?...ItemId=147dd1b

ROCKING HORES.. CLASSICS CHRISTMAS TOY:

http://www.pinktaffydesigns.com/prod...oducts_id=3056


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

My DS is of a similar age. He's in love with anything that rolls including cars, trains, balls, and tubes of any kind. PLay food is big around here. We have a little red push cart that gets used every single day. I'm desperately wishing for some kind of a tall safe stool for him to use in the kitchen so he can see what's going on when I cook. A learning tower would be too big for our space.


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

safe kitchen stool with bottles, water wheel, etc. to use at the sink
tub of rice or beans with scoops

OR a sand and water table for outside I suppose!

dollhouse or "little people" equivalent
fat lego-type stuff
textured beanbags
band in a box set


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
IOther than those mentioned? All of MY stuff--pots/pans, jewerly, clothes, make up, hair accessories, boxes, paper, etc









I agree! I got DD her own little Dan Zanes canvas bag (a freebie) and what does she want to play with? My evening purse!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
My parents fixed up my little rocking chair from my childhood and dd loves it so much. It's wooden and my mom put new fabric on the cushions. Dd gets in it and rocks for two seconds and gets out. Repeats over and over.
She also got another type of chair. It's a big stuffed kitty cat in the shape of a chair. Dd snuggles it, jumps on it, and lays on it. I had no idea these two chairs would be such a hit.
Sorry I can't figure out how to put a pictures up.

DD also loves her rocker. Ours is an upolstered rocker bought at a discount store and fixed up. We love our push toys as well. They are consistantly played with everyday.


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

My son has gotten hours of fun out of a couple of simple things I got him this summer (around 18 months old):

1) mini pots and pans -- just a clearanced set from Target. Ikea carries a nice set too! (I also ordered some little containers and wooden acorns from caseyswood.com and made some felt food, but the extras aren't necessary)

2) a train and track set from Ikea. He looooves it. Plays with it all the time by himself and with us. They're really simple trains and so much less expensive than some of the other branded ones--I think it was under $50 for every single bit of extension and extra cars they had to offer. We just have them in a bin and play with them all over the house. What I love about the trains is that his dexterity has improved so much with practice!

With both the cooking stuff and the trains, we had to show him some ideas to play at first. My DS is very specific about things. If he sees something played with one way...that is how we must play with it always. So we had to mix things up a bit. He got the idea pretty quickly that he could invent the rules and his imaginative play blossomed over just a couple of weeks!! It's been a few months now and it's just a joy to watch and listen to him playing! Some of it is developmental growth of course, but we've eliminated toys that DO SOMETHING at home and the change was almost instant. It's amazing.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

My 15 m.o. DS *loves* our wooden kitchen and dishes. We have the Plan Toys bowls, plates and flatware set and the child seems to have a wooden utensil in his hand from practically the moment he wakes up until he goes to bed!


----------



## tanya1976 (Apr 12, 2007)

My little one loves my pots and pans, the doors, bags, his brother's things, or anything he can get his little hands on!







:


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

DS was 8 months on his first Christmas and we got him a Bead Maze :http://www.growingtreetoys.com/produ...-supermaze-toy

He is 2 1/2 and he still loves it. We have races, count, name colors.. A cool toy that really lasts


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

At that age, dd was all about balls. Big ones, small ones. Not super creative, but definately what she wanted to play with.

The other thing that she liked was her toy broom and mop.


----------



## pooppants (Dec 3, 2007)

what is a learning tower?


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pooppants* 
what is a learning tower?

http://www.mylearningtower.com/

We have a push lawn mower type toy that DS loves. He also loves his balls (all sizes) and anything that is in the kitchen.


----------

